# Game 76: Phoenix Suns @ New Orleans/OKC Hornets (4/6)



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns] (56-19) @ [New Orleans/OKC Hornets] (35-40) *












*(Suns have been placed on GUARDED)*



*Suns Individual Stats[URL="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/nor/stats"]
Hornets Individual Stats*

[/URL]














​


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

*
Hornets Individual Stats*

Your code above is a bit off.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the Hornets have alot of injured players.


So that might result in a Suns loss.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> *
> Hornets Individual Stats*
> 
> Your code above is a bit off.


link was right. i just deleted a ] thing at the end by accident


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Good victory, I think we had to take it, cause Hornets had a lot of injured playaz... Amare should play more agresivelly, I think he would do it against Lakers


----------

